# Problema con beryl

## Elbryan

Non riesco a specificare meglio il problema, nel titolo quindi scusate se lo metto giù così generale.

Praticamente da un giorno all'altro (questo problema risale già da prima dell'aggiornamento del dbus) quando mi parte beryl non riesco più ad utilizzare gentoo.

Il senso è che mi diventa lo schermo completamente bianco (gli effetti se faccio tasto destro ci sono) però non riesco a far nulla.

Riesco solamente ad andare a tentoni sul diamante di beryl nella traybar e quindi selezionare Metacity.

Purtroppo non ho idee su come specificare meglio il problema.

Utilizzo beryl 0.1.4.

Ciau  :Sad: 

----------

## lopio

che configurazione usi?

driver nvidia?

----------

## Elbryan

che configurazione?

Uso gnome con i driver i810.

----------

## misterwine

Non so se hai provato a fare una ricerca su google (trovi alcuni spunti per risolvere il problema)... comunque potresti provare a rimuovere la directory .beryl e riavviare X, anche se cosi` facendo perdi tutte le impostazioni personali di beryl.

----------

## Elbryan

 *misterwine wrote:*   

> Non so se hai provato a fare una ricerca su google (trovi alcuni spunti per risolvere il problema)... comunque potresti provare a rimuovere la directory .beryl e riavviare X, anche se cosi` facendo perdi tutte le impostazioni personali di beryl.

 

Non è cambiato niente cancellando la cartella .beryl dal mio utente.

Se mi posti un paio di ricerche su google perché sincerly non ho idea di cosa dare in pasto al motore di ricerca :p

----------

## misterwine

Io ho cercato `beryl white screen` e tra i risultati ho trovato questo. Prova a darci un occhiata magari. Fatalita` io ho tolto beryl proprio l` altro giorno...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Elbryan

 *misterwine wrote:*   

> Io ho cercato `beryl white screen` e tra i risultati ho trovato questo. Prova a darci un occhiata magari. Fatalita` io ho tolto beryl proprio l` altro giorno...  

 

accidenti .. non ha risolto  :Sad: 

ma credo che il problema sia altro..

ora non diventa più bianco, semplicemente rimane "nero" e poi cliccando in giro le finestre compaiono dal nulla anche se ad esempio ora m'è scomparsa la barra sotto.

Ho notato eseguendo glxgears che mi appare un errore che non avevo mai visto (o meglio un warning):

```

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b

do_wait: drmWaitVBlank returned -1, IRQs don't seem to be working correctly.

Try running with LIBGL_THROTTLE_REFRESH and LIBL_SYNC_REFRESH unset.

```

A parte il libGL che non son mai riuscito a sistemare e offirò da bere a chi lo farà.

Le 2 righe sotto a che si riferiscono?

Edit:

Dato la mia incapacità nell'esprimermi faccio prima con degli screenshoot  :Very Happy: 

- http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/9845/schermatawl2.png (questo accade ogni tanto eseguendo delle normali operazioni di apertura chiusura applicazioni)

- http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/4468/schermata2vg2.png

- http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/4491/schermata1rj8.png

- http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/6638/schermata3zp9.png (cliccando sul desktop)

mboooooh

----------

## Elbryan

dai ragazzi quel "try running ecc ecc .." cos'è? cosa vuol dire?  :Sad: 

aiutatemi!

----------

## Siker

io avevo lo stesso problema quando usavo compiz e le prime versioni di beryl...se vuoi un consiglio prova la 0.2 rc1 con l'ultima versione di xgl disponibile sui repositories di xeffects 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL

se segui questa guida è facilissimo ormai son mesi che uso beryl senza problemi poi con layman tieni tutto syncato a portage e si aggiorna col world..

----------

## Elbryan

ci provo dai..

che differenza c'è tra usare svn e quelli di portage?

----------

## Siker

son + nuovi ma sono stabilissimi lo stesso

----------

## Scen

 *Siker wrote:*   

> son + nuovi ma sono stabilissimi lo stesso

 

Mi permetto di dissentire, i codici sorgenti presi direttamente dal repository SVN/CVS/ecc.. sono tutto fuorchè "stabilissimi", nel senso che sono il "laboratorio" sulla quale si fanno i test.

Che poi funzionino benissimo è un altro paio di maniche, bravura degli sviluppatori o fortuna dei tester  :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz: 

----------

## unz

puoi utilizzare gli ebuilds 1.99.x. Quelli .9999 sono dal cvs.

Il tuo problema comunque non Ã¨ nella versione di beryl. Io tenterei di ricompilare tutta la roba beryl nell'ordine giusto. Sul wiki gentoo-effects trovi le info.

----------

